# Turkey's indigenous fighter program (T-FX)



## CougarKing (26 Jan 2014)

Seems they might go ahead with this program...



> *Turkey Likely To OK Indigenous Fighter Program*
> Jan. 25, 2014 - 02:18PM   |   By BURAK EGE BEKDIL   |
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (11 Jan 2015)

Turkish F-35s one day flying alongside the T-FX?

Defense News



> Turkey Insists on Indigenous Fighter Jet
> 
> ANKARA — A top procurement meeting of Turkey's government and military leaders Jan. 7 produced several critical decisions, but officials and analysts agree a move to further efforts to build the country's first indigenous fighter aircraft was most important.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Apr 2015)

And the program is approved to go forward:

Defense News



> *Turkey Approves Regional Jet, Fighter Program*
> 
> ANKARA — A top Turkish government body for procurement has approved two multibillion dollar indigenous programs; one for a regional jet and the other for a national fighter aircraft.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Sep 2015)

The Turks are serious enough with this program that they've already in the process of selecting an engine:

Defense News



> *Engine Selection Critical for Turkish F-X Fighter Program*
> By Burak Ege Bekdil
> 4:21 p.m. EDT September 26, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (24 Jan 2016)

More on the fighter that may be in aerial skirmishes against Russian PAK-FAs/Sukhoi T-50s in the future:

Defense News



> *Turkey Eyes Indigenous Jet Contract by Mid-2016*
> By Burak Ege Bekdil 3:47 p.m. EST January 23, 2016
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (3 Mar 2016)

Another delay:

Defense News



> *Procurement debate delays Turkey's indigenous fighter jet program*
> Burak Ege Bekdil, Defense News 9:30 a.m. EST March 3, 2016
> 
> ANKARA — Administrative snags and differences of opinion between procurement and military officials are delaying Turkey’s most ambitious indigenous program for the design, development and production of a fighter jet.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (20 Aug 2016)

Typical:

Bloomberg



> *BAE-Turkey Fighter Jet Plan Said Delayed After Failed Coup*
> Benjamin D Katz
> 
> August 16, 2016 — 9:43 AM PDT
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (20 Aug 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Typical


Typical?     ???


----------

